

Singapore Govt commits $450m to Public Private Co-innovation Programme - kschua
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporebusinessnews/view/1095577/1/.html
Ideas looking for implementers at their website<p>http://www.coinnovation.gov.sg/co_innovation_projects.html
======
kschua
Ideas looking for solutions in their official website
<http://www.coinnovation.gov.sg/co_innovation_projects.html>

